# Sharing Advice - children



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

Am thinking of having a supervised child sharer for my pony, to increase our enjoyment and bring a little extra money in to cover his hay
I would be there to supervise/look after, and take them out for a ride in hand, with or without parents

Does anyone have any suggestions or advice about the pro's and cons , especially insurance and agreement matters?

jessegee


----------



## KELLYTURNER (Mar 4, 2012)

I would think it would all be fine if you have a good friendship and agreement with the child's parent's. If it is just a bit of extra cost you want to cover and not help at the stables then I am sure it would be fine. 
If it is a set few days a week where they would be looking after the pony, then I would probably recommend getting some sort of contract agreed on payments, days in which you would both have the pony, but if you're just wanting the money for a bit of extra hay and are happy helping out someone else then I am sure that it would all work out fine.


----------



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks , yes a few hours is all I'd like to do, and keep full responsibility /care

I did wonder about their insurance though, whether they should be named on mine ( is it like a car..? ) or as long as they have BHS membership packagae that may be enough? 

Any sharers out there, how do you insure yourself? 

jesse


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

I would recomend the parents of said child take out rider insurance for the child seperate... We have pony insurance & also as an addition we have rider insurance for our 5 year old daughter, as she does ride other ponies too.
It's £48 for the year with petplan equine & they do not cover anyone younger than 4.


----------



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

thank you thats really good advice, I will ensure they have something like this . 

Jesse


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

you will also need an enhanced CRB.


----------



## spottedhorse (Mar 13, 2012)

gorgeous, 
Is this fact, I have never heard of this before. CRB check to the parent/s of the pony?


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

spottedhorse said:


> gorgeous,
> Is this fact, I have never heard of this before. CRB check to the parent/s of the pony?


If I was to leave my child to be supervised by someone I did not know, I would want references and yes a enhanced CRB.


----------



## spottedhorse (Mar 13, 2012)

gorgeous,
So its not a legal requirement (thats what I was questioning), but yes I totally agree with your point I too would want one if I was in that situation.


----------

